# What is this creature?



## scrubbinrims (Jul 9, 2012)

So I was looking at this pic of a bicycle now for sale and noticed up in the surrealistic looking tree in the background is an orange rodent creature staring in the background at the camera (above the pogo seat).
Is this thing real...what is it?
Did the varmit eat a hole in the cantilever tank?
Chris


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 9, 2012)

Hahahha that's funny, make sure you sleep with your lights on.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 9, 2012)

Here's a better shot of the mysterious creature


----------



## bricycle (Jul 10, 2012)

Yea Chris, I have to admit that IS wierd.....


----------



## chitown (Jul 10, 2012)

It's the rare Pikachu.

View attachment 57452


----------



## prewar (Jul 10, 2012)

*creature*

Looks like a Gremlin


----------



## bricycle (Jul 10, 2012)

...looks like there's possibly another in the branch to the left also.....??? maybe the gremlin from Bugs Bunny?


----------



## raidingclosets (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks like one of these...


----------



## partsguy (Jul 10, 2012)

chitown said:


> It's the rare Pikachu.
> 
> View attachment 57452




It looks like it might attack any minute!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 10, 2012)

I think raidingclosets has it nailed, so what is it?
It looks very territorial (and pissed)...I would not go pick that bike up and risk a pack of orange rats pouncing on me.
If the tank wasn't thier vacation home, maybe!
Chris


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 10, 2012)

It's the former owner of the bike, and he wants it back!


----------



## Uniblab (Jul 10, 2012)

I think that's a Mesopotamian Pocket Monkey. They thrive on rusty metal.

One thing's for sure, I betcha it takes just like chicken!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 10, 2012)

Uniblab said:


> I think that's a Mesopotamian Pocket Monkey. They thrive on rusty metal.
> 
> One thing's for sure, I betcha it takes just like chicken!




UniBlab! Where have you been? I've missed your bizarre commentary.  Good to have you back.


----------



## Uniblab (Jul 10, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> UniBlab! Where have you been? I've missed your bizarre commentary.  Good to have you back.




On one of my secret intergalactic missions I had been captured by the Atomic Mole people from the planet Stinky Pinky and was just rescued by Flash Bazbo, Space Explorer 

[video=youtube_share;NuVmemAXpUM]http://youtu.be/NuVmemAXpUM[/video]


----------

